# Comodo acquires BOClean



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

http://forums.comodo.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=b67e708542551c5a45c6dba8da14a88a&topic=7549.0

On March 27, 2007, Comodo Acquired BOClean (www.nsclean.com) . One of the oldest and most respected Anti Trojan companies around.

BOClean has a very effective engine and more importantly top notch expertise and people in the field. We are happy to announce that Kevin will be joining forces with Comodo and work with them to create world's best Anti malware/virus/trojan/spyware/rootkit product around for FREE!

*Below is a post from Melih, the CEO of Comodo, on Comodo's forum:*

Comodo is totally committed to create a world leading Anti-Malware product for FREE! We have now assembled a world class team of people who will takethem to next level. So expect some good stuff from us.

thanks
Melih

PS: We will now make BOClean a free product and continue to deliver top notch support.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Good stuff, SS.

http://forums.comodo.com/index.php?topic=7549.15

Reply #23



Melih said:


> > So when can I download Comodo BoClean?
> 
> 
> we are hoping for sometime next week.
> ...


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

More good stuff:

http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showpost.php?p=973214&postcount=77


----------



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

Very interesting. Thanks for that!


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Your welcome. I was excited when I heard the news.


----------



## yankeesking (Feb 21, 2007)

do you have any cons/pro between zonealarm and comodo? i have zonealarm for many years. I'm very curious about comodo


----------

